# Please help me transcribe audio?



## bl22

Hey guys,

If I was asking a Japanese or Japanese speaker, to transcribe a clip from a movie or some other audio format, how would one say it in Japanese?

For example:  Can someone please help me transcribe the audio from 0:03 to 0:45?

Or just a general statement such as: Can someone please help me transcribe this audio clip?

But, I would really like to know how to say from 3 seconds to 45 seconds if anyone knows.  

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## ren89

動画の３秒から４５秒まで、誰か通訳してくれませんか？
douga no 3byou kara 45byou made, dareka tuuyaku shite kuremasen ka?
Would someone translate the video from 3 seconds to 45 seconds. 

i used tsuuyaku meaning translate because I'm too lazy to find out what transcribe is, but I think that sentance would cover what you want?


----------



## bl22

動画の３秒から４５秒まで、誰か通訳してくれませんか？
Thanks Ren, it appears that your correct.  However, I am looking specifically for the Japanese equivalent to transcribe.

Does the sentence below express transcribe?  Someone please let me know and if you have time, perhaps, show another way to ask.  
誰かこの録音を３秒から４５秒まで書き写してくれる？


Thank you.


----------



## ren89

Yeh, that looks fine to me.


----------



## Wishfull

誰かこの録音を３秒から４５秒まで書き取ってくれませんか。


----------



## akimura

"通訳" generally means to comprehend spoken text and orally present your comprehension in a different language.  書き取る works perfectly, but somehow it doesn't sound like something I hear in this particular context.  I would suggest "文字に起こす" as a translation from "transcribe".

誰か３秒から４５秒までの音声を文字に起こしてくれる？ (casual)
どなたか３秒から４５秒までの音声を文字に起こしていただけませんか。 (formal)

If you search for "文字に起こす" in google, you should be able to find a bunch of examples how "文字に起こす" is used in particularly similar contexts.


----------



## Wishfull

（文字化けしてますが、Quoteすると読むことができます。）このスレッドの質問の答えとなる、ぴったりの日本語は、ないように思います。　このスレッドの御質問のコンテクストは、たとえば外人が、日本語で話しているテープ（動画、podcast)の内容を、（日本語の勉強に使う目的のため）日本語の文字で記してほしい、というようなたぐいの内容だと思うのです。

「書き取り」というのは、私の年代より上であれば、「漢字の書き取り」といって、通常は学校で、先生が口頭で言う単語を、漢字で書く、いわば漢字の試験の時に用いられていたと思います。私の世代では、ひらがなでかいてある単語を漢字に直すのも「漢字の書き取り」と呼ばれていました。
今回のコンテクストで私自身も「書き取る」がぴったりした訳だとは思わないのですが、他にもっとマシなヤツ（日本語）が思いつかないので「書き取る」としました。

アキムラさんの、「文字に起こす」は正式な日本語ですが、私の感覚では、作家が口頭で述べた原稿を、テープレコーダーに録音しておいて、それを活字に直す時や、インタビューの内容を活字に直す時に用いる言葉のような気がするのです。ちょっとした印刷業界の専門用語のような印象を感じます。そのような場合を想定する場合は、「文字に起こす」が正しい日本語だと思います。しかし私が、初めに想定した、（外人の勉強目的といった程度のささいな）場合には、ちょっと仰々し過ぎるような気がするのでした。

「通訳する」と言うと、日本語で話している内容であれば、それを日本語の文字で書くのではなくて、英語に直して書くのだろうか、という混乱が生じると思います。（訳としては適当でないと思います。）

「書きうつす」は、通常は、印刷されている文字を、手書きで、同じ内容に書く、という意味に使うと思いますので、耳で聞こえる内容を文字に「書き写す」というのはちょっと違う感じがします。

個人個人の感性の違いの問題で、正しいとか、誤っているとかではないのですが、私個人的には
（もっとマシなヤツで今思いつかないの）＞書き取る＞文字に起こす＞書き写す　の順番で好きです。

「もっとマシなヤツ」、誰かありませんか？

edit)なぜかわかりませんが、最近、文字化けするようです。


----------



## saharuna

こんにちは

「口述筆記」という作業があります。例えば作家の生の声をその人の目前で筆記者が筆記することです。機器を通した声を書くこととの違いがありますが、このような作業の場合、書き記す/かきしるす/kaki sirusuというのが正しいようです。
書き記していただけませんか？・・・くれませんか？などとなります。少し硬いですね。

PS:書き込みにブランクが出来てしまいます。あり*ま*すがとなります。


----------



## jazyk

> 通訳" generally means to comprehend spoken text and orally present your  comprehension in a different language.


Maybe _to interpret_ in English.


----------

